# Ισραηλινοί vs. Εκπατρισμένοι



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Οι υπόκωφες εντάσεις μεταξύ των Ισραηλινών και των Αμερικανοεβραίων σε επίπεδο καθημερινής κοινής γνώμης είναι γνωστές, και ίσως να μη διαφέρουν πολύ από τις αντίστοιχες άλλων εθνών (π.χ. των Ελλήνων). Εδώ, μια ισραηλινή καμπάνια προσέλκυσης εκπατρισμένων στις ΗΠΑ Ισραηλινών πάτησε με τις αδεξιότητές της τον κάλο των Αμερικανοεβραίων και ακυρώθηκε στο άψε-σβήσε. (ΝΥΤ) [πώς μ' αρέσει αυτό το 'άψε'!]


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Είδα τις δύο διαφημίσεις που είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμες και ομολογώ ότι έχουνε μια δόση υπεροψίας όχι προς τους αμερικανοεβράιους αλλά προς τους μη-εβραιους αμερικανούς. Η μία μας λεέι ότι άμα ο φίλος σου δεν ειναι εβραίος δε θα σε καταλαβαίνει, η άλλη μας λέει ότι άμα θες να εισακουστέις πρέπει να μιλάς εβραικά (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως θα σου κατεβάσει τη φωνή μερικές νότες κι αντί για χαζοχαρούμενο πιτσιρίκι θα ακούγεσαι σαν μίνι μάγκας).


----------

